# Still Need Answers To Chain/vest Questions



## Ted (Oct 29, 2009)

I am a member. I already did check Rogers posts. All his pictures from Photobucket have been deleted. I did a search as requested, but my specific questions were not answered there. The huge T-bar always seems to show on the outside of the button hole in many old pictures I view but the pictures are never clear. And I still have no idea of where to attach the clip on the other item I described below. It only has a a thin 5 inch chain and the clip won't attach sideways to a button hole. Surely there is someone in the UK that can answer my questions. If you do, I can explain how to play baseball and American football in return!


----------



## Jewel (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi Ted, I assume you are referring to a clip like the one below ?










If so, I wear mine like this (below). The clip goes over the belt on your jeans / trousers and the watch sits in your pocket ......... (obviously) :blush2: I assume it to be the correct way to use it. Sorry I did not put on my best trousers but it was a quick photo to show you 










Hope it helps :wink1:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Ted...I have only just got in from work, so only just seen your query. Unfortunately, some of my pics got deleted from the 'Watch chain and fob' thread when I created a new Photobucket album dedicated to Pocket watches. I believe most people who wore an Albert chain used a button hole level with or slightly higher than the pockets on their waistcoat/vest. Some used to have a special hole put in the vest so they didn't have to try and squeeze the button and T bar in together. I had my tailor put such a hole in my waist coat, with two loops of thread to hold the bar vertical to prevent it poking out the side. However this is a bit of a faff, and I rarley use the loops now...my T bar still doesn't show when it's horizontal. Another way to wear a single Albert, is to thread the T bar through your jacket lapel from the back (assuming it has a button hole) and put the watch in your top jacket pocket...my brother wears his this way. Hope this has been of help...here are the pics.....




























In this pic, you can see the cotton thread loops that hold the T bar vertical...










Your chain with the clip fits exactly as Jewel has demonstrated...either over the top of your pants, or belt.

Another way to wear a watch was to fit it with a fob strap...these came in all sorts of shapes and sizes, and I believe the leather versions with famous brands emblazoned on them are still popular in the USA today, where they are worn in the purpose made watch pocket in a pair of jeans...(that little pocket inside the right hand pocket...most are just there for show these days and too small to fit a watch into, but you may find a decent sized one if you look). Here are a couple of vintage fob straps for wearing in a vest pocket.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Me again, Ted...just seen your OP about the chain with a clip, and think it may be similar to the one above...if it is, the watch goes on the dog clip on the thin chain, and the clip attaches to the top of the vest pocket. See above.

Is it like this?










Not too sure about the slider chain...I know a lot of women wore an ornate chain with a slider...usually with double or triple chains, and a tassel fob. They were known as Albertina chains. I assume you adjust the slider to give the best look/drape.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Just as an aside, Ted I found a pic of a ladies triple chain Albertina, complete with tassel and slide on Ebay. This is the sort of thing I was talking about. Is it similar to yours? Some pics would be a great help........


----------



## Ted (Oct 29, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your advice. Roger...I appreciate all the pictures and the time you took to post them. The two items purchased can be seen on US ebay as completed items # 370642896748 and completed item # 221118368907. I am hoping that the almost 10 inch triple chain one was not only used by ladies. Also, the clip on the second one looks from your picture that it clips to the bottom vest pocket...correct? What is your professional opinion of my two purchases ...were they men's chains?Thank you again, everyone.


----------



## Ted (Oct 29, 2009)

Roger...if you want to take the pictures from my ebay purchases and post them on this site for informational purposes, that would be fine. Then we'll get all sorts of great opinions from lots of triple chain experts. Thank you.


----------



## Ted (Oct 29, 2009)

Please check out US ebay current item #290678852822. Did men wear this type of chain on their vests in Victorian times? It is just like the one I just purchased mentioned above. Thank you again for you opinions.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok...after a lot of fiddling about, Ted I have managed to isolate those two pics...

This one is similar to that one of mine above and works in the same way. Not sure what metal it is, but at $18, it's certainly not gold! Very nice little piece.










The second one was advertised as gold filled. Again, a very nice ornate single Albert style chain with a fob drop, but made with 3 strands and a slider...as I said above, not sure what the slider does, apart from keep the three chains together, and create a nice drape. As it's gold filled, this is reflected in the price of $118...(Â£71)...perhaps a little more than I would have spent, but a lovely thing all the same.










The third one (I haven't copied this one) is similar to the one above. No mention of material, but at $185...(Â£116) is probably GF as well...there looks to be considerable plating loss on the T bar, though.

All comments above are my own humble opinions, and not professional in any way! :lol:


----------



## Ted (Oct 29, 2009)

Thank you, again,Roger. My only question left for you and any one else who would like to chime in, are the last two triple chains with sliders you just pasted up, chains that were normally worn by males in the Victorian Period? I just want to made sure I did not spend that kind of money on an Albertina chain.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I (personally) think that these are male chains. The female ones (or all the ones I have seen) tend to be a bit daintier, usually silver, and have a tassel as previously mentioned. I'm sure a quick Google will throw a bit more light, if you haven't already done it. In response to your question about the fob strap...yes...it clips to the top edge of the bottom vest pocket, then you unclip it and use the strap to pull the watch out to see the time.

Though as always, I stand to be corrected. :yes:


----------



## Ted (Oct 29, 2009)

Thank you. I hope all the great pictures you posted help others as well. I appreciate your time. Ted


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

No probs, Ted...hope I've helped a bit.


----------

